# GBATemp CompetitiveLocke - Competitive Nuzlocke Challenge for Pokemon Neo X/Y



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

So, I had the idea for this last night, and liked it quite a bit, so I made this thread.  Anyways...

_*ahem*_

Dust off those 3DSes, Tempers, and backup your saves; _it's time to play *Pokemon!!*_

The CompetitiveLocke Challenge is exactly what it sounds like; a competitive Nuzlocke! Each participant will be pitted against each other with the goal of becoming the Pokemon Champion. HOWEVER!!~ Only one participant will be named Champion in the end.

*Anyone can join!! *All you need to participate is:

A Hacked 3DS with Luma3DS Installed
A copy of either Pokemon X or Y.
The hack being used for this CompetitiveLocke is Pokemon Neo X/Y (link here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-neo-x-neo-y.388272/). We'll be using the Lite Version for this Challenge.

If you need to know how to install this mod, refer to the Luma3DS wiki https://github.com/AuroraWright/Luma3DS/wiki/Options-and-usage

You will also need to start with a fresh save for the challenge. For backing up your Pokemon, use PKSM (https://github.com/BernardoGiordano/PKSM)



Spoiler: Rules



The Challenge more or less follows your basic *Nuzlocke rules*:

The player may only catch the first Pokemon encountered in each area (Route, Forest, etc.). Said Pokemon must be nicknamed.
If a Pokemon faints, it is considered dead and cannot be used for the remainder of the Challenge. It is up to the player to decide how they treat their fallen Pokemon (getting released, boxed, sent to PokeBank, etc.).
The player can only use their _own Pokemon_. Pokemon obtained from trades cannot be used in the Challenge. However, Gift Pokemon obtained in-game are accepted.
Dupes Clause: If the first Pokemon encountered in an area is of a species the player already has with them in their party or box, the player may keep encountering Pokemon until they encounter a Pokemon of a species they haven't obtained yet. This is to keep odds as fair as possible between competitors.
Shiny Clause: If you see a Shiny Pokemon, by all means, catch it! However, if it's not the first Pokemon encountered, it cannot be used in the Challenge.
Legendaries obtained in-game can be caught, but they cannot be used in the Challenge.
None of the rules listed above are applicable to the player _until the player has PokeBalls and can catch Pokemon_. For example, if your Pokemon faints during the starting rival battle, you can still go on and continue the run.
In addition to these rules, special *CompetitiveLocke* *rules* are in play:

Every other week (on a bi-weekly basis), the player *will be randomly assigned one or more rivals.* In order to proceed with the challenge, *each player must participate in a Pokemon Battle with said rival(s).*
The rules for each Battle will be determined on a bi-weekly basis. Every other week, a thread, much like this one, will be posted, giving the rules for the Battle, in addition to listing each rival pairing.
If the player loses a Rival Battle, *the last Pokemon to faint is considered dead and cannot be used for the remainder of the Challenge.*
Each Rival Battle is intended to coincide with a Gym Battle. As such, if a player has beaten a Gym Leader, *said player is forbidden from progressing in-game until they have fought in a Rival Battle. *However, if the player hasn't beaten the Gym Leader by the time the next thread is posted, said player must still participate in a Rival Battle.
It is up to the players to schedule when they want to hold their Rival Battles, hence the update schedule.
After Victory Road, instead of dealing with the Elite Four and Champion, a *Double-Elimination Tournament will be held.* Players that lose during this tournament won't lose any Pokemon, however, if a player loses twice, they *are eliminated from the CompetitiveLocke*. They can still continue with the challenge as if playing a normal Nuzlocke, however.
The player that wins the tournament will be named *GBATemp Pokemon Champion!!* Brag about it to your friends!




The CompetitiveLocke will begin *on August 4, a week from Friday.* This is to make sure everyone who wanted to join has joined, in addition to necessary preparations regarding saves and modding. Speaking of which...

*Regarding Mods*
Players are allowed to install mods that change various assets like art, textures, trainer names, music, and the like. You can even post your custom assets _in this very thread_ to share with other potential competitors! Think of it as an extension of trainer customization!

What _*is not allowed,*_ however, _*are mods other than Neo X/Y that alter Pokemon's Base Stats, Encounter Rates, Trainer Battles, or anything pertaining to the actual gameplay. *_Players who are caught using these types of mods will be disqualified from the CompetitiveLocke.

With that out of the way, here are some resources for customizing your game:


Spoiler: Modding Tools




* YDL-Tool* (https://bitbucket.org/BEPISMAN2/ydl-tool/) I threw this together myself! It downloads several songs from YouTube at once. Useful for creating custom soundtracks!
* Ohana3DS* (https://projectpokemon.org/forums/forums/topic/33764-ohana3ds-bch-tool/) This tool is extremely useful for customizing textures and models! For those that prefer the rewritten “Rebirth” version, there's a link to that too (https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-ohana3ds-tool.392576/)
* XY RomFS File Listing* (https://gist.github.com/nallar/367a195712dc9cfc6f6c) Useful for figuring out just where the heck everything is in the RomFS.




*IMPORTANT NOTE: *As much as I'll try to keep this organized, I cannot make sure that everyone is following the Nuzlocke rules, so I beg to all of you: please follow the rules. It's not fun at all when one person is messing up everything just by refusing to abide by the basic Nuzlocke ruleset.

To join the CompetitiveLocke, simply make a post asking to join, and I'll add you to the Participant List.

Good luck out there, everyone!

*PARTICIPANTS:*
@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N (yea, I'm participating  )
@proflayton123
@Enryx25
@Ricken
@cokacommando
@SahierKHLover
@mrjc1238
@XXXTORTELLINI
@blujay
@Beerus


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 28, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> So, I had the idea for this last night, and liked it quite a bit, so I made this thread.  Anyways...
> 
> _*ahem*_
> 
> ...


Eh, I'm too lazy


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 28, 2017)

Sounds like fun. I'd need to find my 3ds first haha


----------



## proflayton123 (Jul 28, 2017)

Count me in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done!


----------



## pandavova (Jul 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Eh, I'm too lazy


Same..


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> *Count me in! *


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> ^


Added!



Red9419 said:


> Sounds like fun. I'd need to find my 3ds first haha


Should've mentioned this earlier, but if you find your 3DS and want join, just let me know.


----------



## proflayton123 (Jul 28, 2017)

Is it compatible to use Lumas LayeredFS and "game patching" for this?


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 28, 2017)

As soon as I get back home in Italy I will try this. (Gonna be my first nuzlocke)


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 28, 2017)

this seems like a legit thread, why is it on the EoF?


----------



## Lukerz (Jul 28, 2017)

When does it start?


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> The CompetitiveLocke will begin *on August 4, a week from Friday.* This is to make sure everyone who wanted to join has joined, in addition to necessary preparations regarding saves and modding. Speaking of which...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Is it compatible to use Lumas LayeredFS and "game patching" for this?


It should, yeah. The Full Version of Neo X works fine on my 3DS use LayeredFS and Luma3DS.



Filo97 said:


> As soon as I get back home in Italy I will try this. (Gonna be my first nuzlocke)


Alright. Do you mind if I add you? 



smileyhead said:


> this seems like a legit thread, why is it on the EoF?


Because it is admittedly a place for "fun and games," and I saw it in a similar light to the GBATemp Hunger Games. Also, wasn't sure where else to put it.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> .



Is grinding allowed?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Is grinding allowed?


Yeah, just keep in mind that some Rival Battles will auto-set all of your Pokémon's levels to 50, so it won't be that much of a help on a few occasions.


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 28, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Alright. Do you mind if I add you?


Don't mind, but maybe add something like "(probably can only join after Sunday)"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw, since it is my first nuzlockr, and I don't plan on managing to be the best, any tips to survive in neo X/y nuzlocke? (Also are clothing cheats allowed? Y'know, that add all clothes)


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 28, 2017)

Actually, I just re-read the rules. After August 5 I got no internet until end of September. I am terribly sorry.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Actually, I just re-read the rules. After August 5 I got no internet until end of September. I am terribly sorry.


Oh, that's fine. Sorry about that.


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 28, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Oh, that's fine. Sorry about that.


But I got an idea for a quite nice idea (yes an idea for an idea). If you think it could work I don't want to spoil anyone's surprise so mind if I PM you?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> But I got an idea for a quite nice idea (yes an idea for an idea). If you think it could work I don't want to spoil anyone's surprise so mind if I PM you?


Sure!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

Yo, just requested this game be moved to the General Gaming Discussion; hopefully it'll gain more momentum there.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2017)

This thread seems way too legit for EoF, lol

This happens right after I finish a summer camp (oh noes) so I'll be in.  Just gotta dig up my old cart and mercilessly murder every Pokemon within its save file


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

Ricken said:


> This thread seems way too legit for EoF, lol
> 
> This happens right after I finish a summer camp (oh noes) so I'll be in.  Just gotta dig up my old cart and mercilessly murder every Pokemon within its save file


Alright, added you to the list, just let me know if anything comes up. 

And yea, in hindsight, I probably should've posted this somewhere else . I'm hoping the thread gets moved soon so we can attract more competitors.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Alright, added you to the list, just let me know if anything comes up.
> 
> And yea, in hindsight, I probably should've posted this somewhere else . I'm hoping the thread gets moved soon so we can attract more competitors.


WAIT I JUST REALIZED YOU'VE RETURNED TO THE TEMP AAAHHHHHHH
Uh, relevant things
Cool to see you back, I'll be sure to let you know if I can't (attend?) the competition


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

Ricken said:


> WAIT I JUST REALIZED YOU'VE RETURNED TO THE TEMP AAAHHHHHHH
> Uh, relevant things
> Cool to see you back, I'll be sure to let you know if I can't (attend?) the competition


Heh, thanks


----------



## Lukerz (Jul 30, 2017)

I would love to join but I'm missing my 3ds charger XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2017)

So, I assumed the request didn't go through, so I re-posted the OP here:  https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp...uzlocke-challenge-for-pokemon-neo-x-y.479186/

Not sure how this is gonna go.  Hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2017)

Problem; I might not be free for half of Friday, I can give a definitive answer on Thursday.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Problem; I might not be free for half of Friday, I can give a definitive answer on Thursday.


That won't be a problem; everyone will just be starting out Friday, and we won't be doing Rival Battles til the week after anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey, the thread actually was moved to the General Gaming Discussion.  Ah, well, it's what I get for being impatient.


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 31, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Hey, the thread actually was moved to the General Gaming Discussion.  Ah, well, it's what I get for being impatient.


Guess so.


----------



## cokacommando (Jul 31, 2017)

Sure, this sounds like a great idea, count me in!


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2017)

IS there any prize?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

cokacommando said:


> Sure, this sounds like a great idea, count me in!


Done!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> IS there any prize?


I was initially considering just bragging rights, however, I don't think it'd be impossible to drop a $10 Steam Gift Card or something as a prize.

I'll make a poll for it.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 31, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I was initially considering just bragging rights, however, I don't think it'd be impossible to drop a $10 Steam Gift Card or something as a prize.
> 
> I'll make a poll for it.



Pokemon is a Nintendo IP. It makes sense that the prize should be a Nintendo gift card.


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 31, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Pokemon is a Nintendo IP. It makes sense that the prize should be a Nintendo gift card.


Or maybe instead of a gift card, a whole game that is equal or lower than a certain price.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Filo97 said:


> Or maybe instead of a gift card, a whole game that is equal or lower than a certain price.


Chosen by the winner


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 31, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Or maybe instead of a gift card, a whole game that is equal or lower than a certain price
> 
> 
> Chosen by the winner



I don't think you can gift games on the 3DS/Switch


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 31, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> I don't think you can gift games on the 3DS/Switch


Well then....either a 3ds/wiiu/switch card or gift?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Well then....either a 3ds/wiiu/switch card or gift?



Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  I chose $10 because this is kind of an experiment, and I don't really want to break the bank.  Heh.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 1, 2017)

No prize


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No prize


but you're not competing tho


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> but you're not competing tho


Shhh


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  I chose $10 because this is kind of an experiment, and I don't really want to break the bank.  Heh.


I know. So maybe either a 10$ gift card or a gift that equals or is lower than 10$? Also what if they are from another region? And/or use different money? For example, if the winner is japanese, i doubt you can give them 10 yen.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> I know. So maybe either a 10$ gift card or a gift that equals or is lower than 10$? Also what if they are from another region? And/or use different money? For example, if the winner is japanese, i doubt you can give them 10 yen.


Hrm...  I never really considered that.  Kinda why I initially wanted to go with a Steam Card, y'know, for easier gifting.    Not sure what to do here.


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Hrm...  I never really considered that.  Kinda why I initially wanted to go with a Steam Card, y'know, for easier gifting.    Not sure what to do here.


You could go with an entire steam game or a paypal gift. (For those that have paypal. I do not have paypal)


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't feel like you should be inclined to give money to whoever wins in gifts or whatever, why not some battle ready mons or some sort 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> I don't feel like you should be inclined to give money to whoever wins in gifts or whatever, why not some battle ready mons or some sort
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, that's a good idea.  Maybe some commemorative 'mon to celebrate winning or the like?  I don't think a hastily genned Pokemon would work as a sufficient reward for winning a tournament.


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Hey, that's a good idea.  Maybe some commemorative 'mon to celebrate winning or the like?  I don't think a hastily genned Pokemon would work as a sufficient reward for winning a tournament.



When comes to that department I can help you with those things  - events maybe? Idk.


----------



## mrjc1238 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd like to join if still possible. Just gonna have to set everything up lol


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 1, 2017)

I AM IN I WILL TRY TO DEFEAT ALL OF YOU


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

mrjc1238 said:


> I'd like to join if still possible. Just gonna have to set everything up lol





SahierKHLover said:


> I AM IN I WILL TRY TO DEFEAT ALL OF YOU



Both added!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



proflayton123 said:


> When comes to that department I can help you with those things  - events maybe? Idk.


Alright.  Do you mind if I DM you regarding this?


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Both added!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Sure


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 2, 2017)

I have just one thing to say - ca we use the older versions of the rom hack or do we have to use the latest and why use the lite version instead of the full version? (for personal reasons I heavily dislike the 1.4 update as it gets rid of things that I liked but I already setup for the tournement so I guess I am ok since I have enough space to have both neo y and neo x)


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 3, 2017)

well I am starting at midnight so yeah wish you all the luck guys


----------



## Ricken (Aug 3, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Hey, that's a good idea.  Maybe some commemorative 'mon to celebrate winning or the like?  _I don't think a hastily genned Pokemon would work as a sufficient reward for winning a tournament_.


I personally kind of like this idea.  You could pull something like AuSLove does; genned but commemorative

But if you guys have something cooked up even cooler, that's cool too


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 3, 2017)

well I am stopping at saltelune forest or whatever current team
Fennekin-Lelouch
Tailow-Wave
Scyther-Guren MK II 
following all nuzlocke rules see ya when I get to the gym


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> well I am stopping at saltelune forest or whatever current team
> Fennekin-Lelouch
> Tailow-Wave
> Scyther-Guren MK II
> following all nuzlocke rules see ya when I get to the gym


Oh, the run wasn't supposed to officially start til this Friday.

That's fine if you have started, though.  Just don't do _*anything*_ once you've beaten the Gym Leader; wait for everyone else to reach that point.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 3, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Oh, the run wasn't supposed to officially start til this Friday.
> 
> That's fine if you have started, though.  Just don't do _*anything*_ once you've beaten the Gym Leader; wait for everyone else to reach that point.


k


----------



## mrjc1238 (Aug 4, 2017)

Good luck to everyone doing this starting tomorrow/today!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2017)

mrjc1238 said:


> Good luck to everyone doing this starting tomorrow/today!


Ayy, thanks.

A few things to remember before starting the run:

Make sure the latest *lite* version of *Neo X/Y* is installed on your 3DS.  If you need help doing this, just ask.
If you have any secondary mods, make sure they don't alter movesets, encounter rates, etc. (probably not applicable for any of you).
Also, I'll be starting a thread tomorrow for the initial run through to the First Gym.  Be sure to post encounters and screenshots there; it keeps the run interesting!


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Aug 4, 2017)

Am I still able to join?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm gonna join (if I still can, otherwise I'll join the next one ).


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2017)

XXXTORTELLINI said:


> Am I still able to join?


Sure!  I just added you to the list!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blujay said:


> I'm gonna join (if I still can, otherwise I'll join the next one ).


Added as well!


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 4, 2017)

alright peeps on my side it's 1:46AM friday so I am going to finish the gym today and after beating the gym leader save at the side of the gym leader and never touch my file till next week hope to battle my rival soon


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> alright peeps on my side it's 1:46AM friday so I am going to finish the gym today and after beating the gym leader save at the side of the gym leader and never touch my file till next week hope to battle my rival soon


Alright. Good luck!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2017)

Thread for the first week is up! http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-competitivelocke-week-1-competition-start.479669/


----------



## Beerus (Aug 4, 2017)

count me in Babay


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2017)

Beerus said:


> count me in Babay


sure thing babe

BTW, for all future prospective competitors, can you post in the new thread? I'll still be accepting entries there.


----------

